# FS: Dewitt Glorious Knight Furtive 42mm



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Dewitt Glorious Knight Furtive
Ref. FTV.HMS.002.RFB , 42mm, $10k retail. 
Excellent condition, Full set. 

Price is $1500. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

